# Labor Day Throwdown Winners



## bmudd14474

Sorry for the delay every. But without further delay here it is.

Winner of the Viewers Choice is 

 jcam222
  with Cherry wood Smoked weet  heat keto rubbed St Louis cut spare ribs, KetoQ Cowboy beans loaded with bacon and ground pork and lastly whopper ABT’s stuffed with a mix of hot sausage , cheddar and cream cheese bar out course wrapped in bacon. 








And Judges Choice is  

 DRKsmoking
  with Smoked Sweet and Sour Pork Belly Mini Pies, Pineapple and Pork rice, with seared Pork Belly strips on Snow Peas and Smoked Bacon Cheese Apple Cinnamon Donuts. 






Great job to everyone that entered. To the winners ill be contacting you about the prizes.

Thanks.


----------



## WaterRat

Congrats to you both! Very fine looking plates


----------



## SmokinEdge

Congratulations guys those are incredible cooks expertly presented. Very nicely done.


----------



## Sowsage

* Congratulations to both of you!!! Fantastic plates to say the least!!*


----------



## BB-que

bmudd14474 said:


> Sorry for the delay every. But without further delay here it is.
> 
> Winner of the Viewers Choice is
> 
> jcam222
> with Cherry wood Smoked weet  heat keto rubbed St Louis cut spare ribs, KetoQ Cowboy beans loaded with bacon and ground pork and lastly whopper ABT’s stuffed with a mix of hot sausage , cheddar and cream cheese bar out course wrapped in bacon.
> View attachment 511433
> 
> 
> 
> And Judges Choice is
> 
> DRKsmoking
> with Smoked Sweet and Sour Pork Belly Mini Pies, Pineapple and Pork rice, with seared Pork Belly strips on Snow Peas and Smoked Bacon Cheese Apple Cinnamon Donuts.
> View attachment 511432
> 
> 
> Great job to everyone that entered. To the winners ill be contacting you about the prizes.
> 
> Thanks.


Fantastic job fellas


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats to both for great looking feasts. All of the entries looked good and I would have enjoyed sitting down to eat any of them.


----------



## Norwester55

They both look delicious!


----------



## Steve H

Congrats guys! The meals looked great!


----------



## DRKsmoking

bmudd14474 said:


> But without further delay here it is.



 Congrats to 

 jcam222
  on the peoples win and thanks to everyone that voted .
And to the judges . And 

 bmudd14474
 for all the hard work in setting this up
It was a lot of fun , I hope we can do this again

Again Thanks to everyone that made up a lot of great plates of smoked foods

David


----------



## crazymoon

Very nice smokes !


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Congratulations to the winners, very well deserved, both of you...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

While all entree's where good these where my top 2. Job well done to all.


----------



## kilo charlie

Congratulations you guys! Well deserved!


----------



## smokin peachey

Congratulations guys!


----------



## flatbroke

jcam222


 DRKsmoking
  Congrats to both you you,  beautiful spreads and much deserved victory.


----------



## uncle eddie

Very nice effort all around!  Congrats to the winners.


----------



## sawhorseray

Congratulations Jeff and David, great work there and well deserved! RAY


----------



## JLeonard

Congrats guys! Both are excellent looking meals.  
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle

Congrats guys! Great looking plates and I love the imagination you both put forth!!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver

Congrats to Jeff & David!!
You guys Rock, and your entries were Fantastic!!
Well Deserved Winnings!

Bear


----------



## Colin1230

Congratulations guys, you deserve it!  Great job judges.


----------



## civilsmoker

Very nice on both and congrats!  I would love to sit down at the table for a silent visit while chowing down!!!!


----------



## thirdeye

Way to go guys, you grabbed the theme and the moment.  I was torn between those two photo's  myself.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Whoa!  
Both of those spreads look phenomenal.


 jcam222
 and 

 DRKsmoking
  congratulations to both of you.
Well deserved.


----------



## fxsales1959

bmudd14474 said:


> Sorry for the delay every. But without further delay here it is.
> 
> Winner of the Viewers Choice is
> 
> jcam222
> with Cherry wood Smoked weet  heat keto rubbed St Louis cut spare ribs, KetoQ Cowboy beans loaded with bacon and ground pork and lastly whopper ABT’s stuffed with a mix of hot sausage , cheddar and cream cheese bar out course wrapped in bacon.
> View attachment 511433
> 
> 
> 
> And Judges Choice is
> 
> DRKsmoking
> with Smoked Sweet and Sour Pork Belly Mini Pies, Pineapple and Pork rice, with seared Pork Belly strips on Snow Peas and Smoked Bacon Cheese Apple Cinnamon Donuts.
> View attachment 511432
> 
> 
> Great job to everyone that entered. To the winners ill be contacting you about the prizes.
> 
> Thanks.


great job y'all.   i've got a better target for net time!


----------



## tx smoker

Way yo go both of you!! Excellent job all around and some darned fine looking (and winning!!) meals. Congrats gentlemen.

Robert


----------



## smokeymose

When I saw these I realized I didn't have a chance LOL!
Nice work, both of you!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great job by both of you a thanks to all that had entrees.

Warren


----------



## 912smoker

Congrats and great job guys !
Fantastic cooks and meals!

Keith


----------



## jcam222

Thanks everyone! Everyone who entered had an awesome submission. 

 DRKsmoking
 glad you won judges choice, I thought your creativity and execution was excellent. I’ll be “borrowing” ideas from you cook. Thanks 

 bmudd14474
 for coordinating this!!


----------



## jcam222

smokeymose said:


> When I saw these I realized I didn't have a chance LOL!
> Nice work, both of you!


Sure you do. I can honestly say that my drive to create entries like this was because of folks here. When I joined some of the posts and ideas by guys like 

 chilerelleno


 disco


 chef jimmyj
  blew me away with how good they looked. I mean I was literally in awe of their food. Keep on cooking and plating it up! Spend enough time here and it just soaks in haha.


----------



## bbqbrett

Oh man, both of those look so good.  Congrats!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

These 2 were well deserved. Congrats guys. I thought this contest was for  BBQ Competition boxes lol. I think mine was #2. I learned a lot for next time.


----------



## smokin peachey

BaxtersBBQ said:


> These 2 were well deserved. Congrats guys. I thought this contest was for  BBQ Competition boxes lol. I think mine was #2. I learned a lot for next time.


Your box looked good


----------



## jcam222

BaxtersBBQ said:


> These 2 were well deserved. Congrats guys. I thought this contest was for  BBQ Competition boxes lol. I think mine was #2. I learned a lot for next time.


Great looking box you turned in too!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Fantastic job all of you! Picking a favorite was a challenge. Congrats to Jeff and David for our Winning posts. Nice work both of you....JJ


----------



## DRKsmoking

Thank you every one for all the kind words. I just got in. When I noticed the announcement this morning on my way to work. I was surprised and very happy. 
Jeff ( 

 jcam222
 ) when the competition was first on I saw yours and said " Sh1t " , that's a great plate and fantastic colors and right there I new I was in trouble. 
And you doubled my score , good for you, I would have no problem sitting down to all of that, Your was a great entry.

I am truly Honoured to be on this forum with all of you , Like Jeff said. It is the folks on here that make me want to try new and different smokes/cooks. A lot of you have helped me out as I learn this new way of cooking, smoking and preserving as in Bacon , sausages etc. I often go through a lot of past cooks from a lot of you, and see what you have done. And see if I can do it also.  Does not always work , but that just means try again.

Again Thank You all for the votes and the comments 

David


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ

Congratulations to the winners!  Very deserving.   
I'm really going to have to really step up my game if I enter another throw down.


----------



## SmokinEdge

I just have to say that, cooking for this TD was exciting, as well as fulfilling. The competition was steep, everyone brought their “A” game. I made a few mistakes, and learned a lot about TD. I appreciate the competitors, Admin staff, the voters and the forum generally. My hope is that we will continue these friendly competitions and increase participation from the group as a whole. Let’s keep each other honest and smoke on. Again congratulations to the winners. Such great cooks and presentation. I would like to see these creative competitions more often if possible. Truly an incredible experience.


----------



## DRKsmoking

SmokinEdge said:


> cooking for this TD was exciting, as well as fulfilling



I'm with you on this , it was a lot of fun. But I found it nerve racking, Just not sure even right up until I hit the button to post my food. Than I was checking all the time 
to see how it was going. ( I helped with the 1000 views lol )

So if and when there is another one. I hope we all enter again and everyone votes.

Is there a way to see who all entered and there entry, just wondering

David


----------



## yankee2bbq

Congratulations guys!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge

DRKsmoking said:


> Is there a way to see who all entered and there entry, just wondering
> 
> David


Not sure. I’ll fess up to being #15


----------



## pc farmer

Congratulations to the winners and everyone that entered. Please post you cooks.


----------



## DRKsmoking

SmokinEdge said:


> Not sure. I’ll fess up to being #15



That one I knew, I think a few people did . Sorry about the mishap, I almost forgot 
to put the tag on mine also.

Last minute check , there it was on the counter

David


----------



## pineywoods

David hopefully everybody that entered will post up some more pics and recipes now that the voting is over


----------



## SmokinEdge

DRKsmoking said:


> Sorry about the mishap


Nope not necessary. I actually feel pretty darn fortunate to have even been considered given the circumstances, but thank you.


----------



## DRKsmoking

pineywoods said:


> David hopefully everybody that entered will post up some more pics and recipes now that the voting is over



Yes I hope everyone does also. Everyone worked hard at their presentations , so would be nice to see how they were done. I know I would like to see them . That's how I get more info on different cooks and ways to do them.
I'm going to try to post mine Friday. All depends on how this job is going. Long days and out of town for me.

David


----------



## SmokinAl

Fantastic looking meals!
Congrats guys!
Al


----------



## thirdeye

pc farmer said:


> Congratulations to the winners and everyone that entered. Please post you cooks.





pineywoods said:


> David hopefully everybody that entered will post up some more pics and recipes now that the voting is over





DRKsmoking said:


> Yes I hope everyone does also. Everyone worked hard at their presentations , so would be nice to see how they were done. I know I would like to see them . That's how I get more info on different cooks and ways to do them.
> I'm going to try to post mine Friday. All depends on how this job is going. Long days and out of town for me.
> 
> David










I was Entry #3.   The 'Labor Day' and 'Pork'  themes were perfect because I was cooking on Saturday for a small gathering at home.  My pork selection was two Coppa roasts, aka Money Muscle roasts from the top of a pork butt.  These muscle groups are the most tender of the entire shoulder and I love to cook them to serve sliced.  These take 5 or 6 hours with an indirect set-up.  They are truly 'fork tender'.   The window of doneness is narrow because if you over cook them they can't be sliced (but make outstanding pulled pork).  I served slices from one roast and cubes from a second roast.  The other pork offering  is jalapeno cheddar sausage.  The corn is local sweet corn, salads are potato and Asian coleslaw to pair with the pork,  beans are jazzed up pinto's, the pickles are home made dills and the bread is freshly baked sourdough ciabatta. 

This was a fun Throwdown, I'm in for more!





Just after sunrise





Wrapping for the rest.  I did add some thinned out sauce.





Changing cookers for the corn and using a very raised direct set-up.  The cast iron #3  skillet/pot combination keep the basting butter from burning.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Jcam and DRKsmoking Thanks for the likes I appreciate them. 

Again a great job by both of you.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

I’m ready for the next one! It was a lot of fun I can’t wait


----------



## MJB05615

Congrats to you both!  Great meals all around.  Well deserved.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Great job, guys.  Both meal look fantastic.  Congratulations to both of you.
Gary


----------



## boykjo

Congrats..............  

Boykjo


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

DRKsmoking said:


> Thank you every one for all the kind words. I just got in. When I noticed the announcement this morning on my way to work. I was surprised and very happy.
> Jeff ( @jcam222 ) when the competition was first on I saw yours and said " Sh1t " , that's a great plate and fantastic colors and right there I new I was in trouble.
> And you doubled my score , good for you, I would have no problem sitting down to all of that, Your was a great entry.
> 
> I am truly Honoured to be on this forum with all of you , Like Jeff said. It is the folks on here that make me want to try new and different smokes/cooks. A lot of you have helped me out as I learn this new way of cooking, smoking and preserving as in Bacon , sausages etc. I often go through a lot of past cooks from a lot of you, and see what you have done. And see if I can do it also.  Does not always work , but that just means try again.
> 
> Again Thank You all for the votes and the comments
> 
> David


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## DRKsmoking

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.




Thank you Brian, that is how I really feel. 
This place and the people with all of the know how and kindness makes it all worth while.

David


----------



## TNJAKE

Great work by all! I was also torn between the 2 winners. Nice work to the both of you. Beautiful meals!


----------



## smokin peachey

Are there any threads associated with these entries?


----------



## bauchjw

Congrats gentlemen ! Some obvious effort into an amazing feast  and great pics! Could see everyone worked hard on the entries, so much fun to see and happy for the well deserved winners!


----------



## Bearcarver

smokin peachey said:


> Are there any threads associated with these entries?




Here's one:
*My Labor Day 2021 Throwdown Entry ( Heavy Pics )*
My Labor Day 2021 Throwdown Entry. Again Thank you to the voters and the judges. I started off with a approx. 3.5 pound pork belly, scored the top coated it with onion bbq sauce , rubbed with my pork rub, than topped with dark brown sugar In the smoker at 225-230Deg. with apple chunks for...


Bear


----------



## smokin peachey

Bearcarver said:


> Here's one:
> *My Labor Day 2021 Throwdown Entry ( Heavy Pics )*
> My Labor Day 2021 Throwdown Entry. Again Thank you to the voters and the judges. I started off with a approx. 3.5 pound pork belly, scored the top coated it with onion bbq sauce , rubbed with my pork rub, than topped with dark brown sugar In the smoker at 225-230Deg. with apple chunks for...
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks 
Hopefully more post threads also


----------

